# Brewtus temperature controller not working



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi guys,

I already had one problem with my mkii brewtus, in that brew pressure hasn't been consistent. Haven't had the time or money to replace the pump and OPV.

Yesterday, the temperature controller stopped working. Its just not turning on when I turn the machine on. When turned on, the machine's pump works and it begins to heat, though nothing shows on the little screen. After being on for hours, the brew water is not hot enough to be uncomfortable running over my fingers.

Initially I'd presumed the reservoir was empty when the screen was off, until I realised the rest of the machine was working.

Anybody have any ideas? I've searched other forums and the brewtus google group but can't find any tips.

Just to note this is the earlier model, so its not a PID , its the analogue controller.

Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I forgot to note that the steam boiler is working fine at full pressure.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

you could sell it to me or we could come to some sort of swap with Mine







sounds like its the controller. you may be lucky and it may have a glass 5amp fuse in there somewhere, or otherwise it maybe that there is no power to it, do you have a multi meter? my offer of help still stands as you not miles away from where I work.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

My advice would be to take Rob's offer of help. It may be something simple. Other than that, there is a vast wealth of searchable knowledge on the Brewtus Googlegroup.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi guys









Haha Rob I was going to message you for advice later. Got to say, I'd be reluctant to sell considering the bargain I got it for







of course if I hit something well beyond my skillset then I was considering asking you if you may wish to sell your services....rather that than some big company who I've no previous knowledge of.

I think you're right about the controller being dud, after more research on brewtus group. Only problem is I can't find anywhere to buy a new one online. Going the PID route is an option but I'm not sure I'm competent enough.

In the meantime, I retightened the OPV......and now get a leak when activating the pump. Machine is currently relegated to decoration


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

This is all pointing to a session gawping at the bella B site ; )


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Haha noooo! I certainly don't have money to start eyeing up new machines.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

If you do have a multi meter and have the case of, you can see where the wires come from the main controller as i would imagine that as the silly water switch turns all heating elements of it will switch the comptroller off? if you can read power to the controller then its more then likely dead, if there is no power there may be an inline fuse?

havent got a wiring diagram to hand, i am over my friends fabrication company next few evenings hopefully getting new hopper fabed for ronny, but may be about thursday. could bring multi meter if required.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't have a multimeter, and don't really know how to use them, despite having had to sell them when I worked at Maplin years ago









I'll be working Thursday mate. If it comes to really needing help I'll try and work around your convenience though. Thanks though. Wish I had your brains. I can't believe its so impossible to find a replacement Ako 13120 controller :s


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

http://www.pro-therm.co.uk/AKOdesc.html


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I used to consider myself a master of googling









Thanks for that Rob, I'll send off an email!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Hope you get it sorted dude!


----------

